# diesel n tuners



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Survey time. Lol. Just curious. How many diesel owners have done deletes n install tunes. Post your make, yr and tuner brand. Got a 11 cummins n sure want to do but at same time unsure n leary. Spell check.......


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

'07 Cummins. H&S everything. Deleted at 500 miles. Voided warranty. 130,000 miles later it has never needed to go back to the dealer for anything. H&S knows their stuff and builds good equipment.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The best thing I have ever done to my truck and cant believe I waited 3yrs to do it.

2008 Ford F250 6.4
S&B Cold Air Intake
EGR Delete
DPF Delte w/ 5" Down pipe
H&S Tuner now running with the 300HP hot ****** tune

Here is a diagram of the dyno

http://performancetruckproducts.com/media/description-files/Images/FORD-DYNO-BOTH-GRAPHS.JPG


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

hey batwing did you do a full egr delete or are they still under the hood blocked off with plates?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

goodwood said:


> hey batwing did you do a full egr delete or are they still under the hood blocked off with plates?


Full Delete. I did not want to risk relying on the valve controlled by software.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Here is an underhood shot.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

2008 Dodge 2500 full deletes. H&S tuner with Flo Pro exhaust. Could not be happier with the performance and no issues knock on wood.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Planning on going with either and H&S or Spartan for my 2011 F250 6.7. Not sure if I will go with the EGR delete, but definitely planning on DPF delete and straight pipe. 

No to hijack - but sure others have the same question. Would it be foolish to not do an EGR delete if you're already doing the DPF delete and tuner?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Depends on your budget. It can be controlled by software in tuner but IMO EGR's are a terrible little device that does bad things to a $15 dollar engine. Im not taking any chances.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. Reelwork, doesnt cost much more for egr delete. 
Im think i will pull the trigger soon. Have been researching for a while. Heard nothing but good from H&S.
That is some pretty impressive dyno numbers u got there


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

2010 F350 6.4L 572/1144 H&S Tuned.. DPF Delete, exhaust, few other goodies.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Not really worried about the cost as much as the ease of putting back to stock should I need to take in for any warranty work. Thanks!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

2008 6.4
5 inch flo pro dp back
h/s mini max
coolant filter going in today
coolant flush in a couple weeks
flo pro egr kit with elbow next
intake when I run out of factory filters. bought a bunch online.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

BATWING said:


> Here is an underhood shot.


looks good batwing. Is that a flo pro egr kit? you do the install yourself?



ReelWork said:


> Planning on going with either and H&S or Spartan for my 2011 F250 6.7. Not sure if I will go with the EGR delete, but definitely planning on DPF delete and straight pipe.
> 
> No to hijack - but sure others have the same question. Would it be foolish to not do an EGR delete if you're already doing the DPF delete and tuner?


reelwork I think the egr's were changed in 2010 where they don't have any coolant running through them. you'll have to confirm this. Anyways if that's the case I would just let the tuner do the work of shutting the valve off so you don't have to reinstall for warranty purposes. Otherwise there are blockoff plates you can install while egrs remain. As you know the older egr's cracked and spilled coolant back into the block causing a world of hurt.

huge debate of course in the PS forums spartan vs hs. like powerpole vs talon. Anyways I like H/S cause you can change tune on the fly.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Yes on the FlowPro and no on the install. I had PTP do it in Tomball. 

I'm at the point in my life where I dont need that frustration.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

BATWING said:


> Yes on the FlowPro and no on the install. I had PTP do it in Tomball.
> 
> I'm at the point in my life where I dont need that frustration.


haha I hear ya. Heard ptp is good shop. I might try to do this myself. Have more time than money.  I wonder how much gunk is in my intake. I've seen pics of handfuls of soot and sludge scooped out. Between the egr and the regen I really don't know how a lot of these trucks/engines make it to 200k miles.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

goodwood said:


> haha I hear ya. Heard ptp is good shop. I might try to do this myself. Have more time than money.  I wonder how much gunk is in my intake. I've seen pics of handfuls of soot and sludge scooped out. Between the egr and the regen I really don't know how a lot of these trucks/engines make it to 200k miles.


If you need some help let me know. Did mine in my driveway in a few hours.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


> If you need some help let me know. Did mine in my driveway in a few hours.


I appreciate that dslpwr. Were you able to remove them without cutting or torching anything?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

goodwood said:


> I appreciate that dslpwr. Were you able to remove them without cutting or torching anything?


Yes I was. Easy to do, just takes a little patience.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


> Yes I was. Easy to do, just takes a little patience.


right on!


----------



## Golden years (Dec 8, 2009)

Dsl pwr did mine a couple of weeks ago what are ur temps runnin. Oil, rad, trans my oil and rad are bout 195 trans 165


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Golden years said:


> Dsl pwr did mine a couple of weeks ago what are ur temps runnin. Oil, rad, trans my oil and rad are bout 195 trans 165


Those are good numbers. I am running the XRT Pro so not running gauges right now.

I plan to have gauges installed just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

2010 Dodge, deleted at 2500 miles, running Smarty Jr ME. Almost 45000 trouble free miles.
Running mine at +70 HP torque Tune.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

With H&S it asks you if you have done the EGR delete with the DPF. I think most of the tuners make you have the EGR done or they say not to put the tune on. Could be wrong on that fact but I think mine asks that. I have the block plate on mine. Works good.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Delete EGR and DPF. Both will end up killing your engine in the long run. EGR so crud isn't reinjected into your engine and DPF to let it breathe and actually perform like a diesel motor should. EGR is going to be a quicker project. I had to get out the sawzaw for my exhaust...Can't ever reuse it though...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Bearkat73 said:


> With H&S it asks you if you have done the EGR delete with the DPF. I think most of the tuners make you have the EGR done or they say not to put the tune on. Could be wrong on that fact but I think mine asks that. I have the block plate on mine. Works good.


h/s mini max asks if the dpf is present. The egr is turned off automatically and cycled during idle.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> 2010 Dodge, deleted at 2500 miles, running Smarty Jr ME. Almost 45000 trouble free miles.
> Running mine at +70 HP torque Tune.


I've got an 07 Dodge, deleted the DPF and NOX at 97K, kept the cat and muffler. Disabled the EGR rather than a full delete. Running the Smarty Jr ME tuned to +40 HP and getting somewhere around 19.5 mpg combined in town/open road at less than 70 mph. It's been 20K miles with no problems.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

08' F350 6.4 (70K since the mods)
4" lift with 325/60-20 Terra Grapplers
Rough Country black cut TB and 70 gallon reserve tank
H&S Mini Max tuner
S&B intake
DPF with 5" down pipe and 6" tip
Did load the hot dam tune (300) for a month or so but backed it down to the hot cause I could'nt get the shifts right and I could'nt get use to the higher temps. Ok I'm sure but did'nt like looking at it.

Bat- I did'nt delete the EGR cause the performance shop siad not to worry about it as it's a work truck for me. I'm not a gear head by any means but is it something you think I should do? I think the mini max has the option in it.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

hey sotex there are different trans tunes you can download on the mini max. 

what temps were you seeing?

my ect temps range from 195-202 with as much as 8* difference (normally 4-6*) in eot in the 300 hot tune. egts are staying under 1200* standing on the pedal for a short period.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

My temps are 196 up to 203 or 4 with no load and north of 210 with a good load (10-12k lbs) and egts will drop to right at 300 after letting everything "cool" down before shuttin her off. With the 300 tune I saw and average of 5* higher across the board and after the "cool" down would'nt get me under 365*. I actually did load a tranny tune back a year or so ago with the 300 tune and it worked well but the regular dam tune seemed to have more balls. The 300 tune (prior to tranny tune) with no tranny tune was nuts "quick" but the shift was horrible and blew way to much smoke (for me anyway).


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

do you tow with a hot tune? most pull with a mild tune and ect will stay around 200* give or take a couple degrees and kick it back up to hot empty. 

i like the stock trans program. i think im gonna try the s1l. suppose to have lower shift points. notice trans shifts smoother after doing the re-learn as well.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Mini Max 300 hot ****SL2, S&B, 4 inch flo pro DPF CAT delete no muffler. DSL how much to delete my EGR?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

goodwood said:


> do you tow with a hot tune? most pull with a mild tune and ect will stay around 200* give or take a couple degrees and kick it back up to hot empty.
> 
> i like the stock trans program. i think im gonna try the s1l. suppose to have lower shift points. notice trans shifts smoother after doing the re-learn as well.


Hell no. I won't even pull a 4k load (boat) on anything higher than mild. I run the hot tune on days (up to week or more sometimes) I don't have a load and anytime on running down the highway empty.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> Hell no. I won't even pull a 4k load (boat) on anything higher than mild. I run the hot tune on days (up to week or more sometimes) I don't have a load and anytime on running down the highway empty.


I hear ya. Sounds just a tad high. I would work on the cooling system. Coolant filter then a proper flush. Check for cavititation. If there's oil in the coolant the oil cooler is done. I'm sure you know this just. I'm in the process of doing this myself to prepare for the summer.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> Mini Max 300 hot ****SL2, S&B, 4 inch flo pro DPF CAT delete no muffler. DSL how much to delete my EGR?


I think the kit is about $250 and you can do the install yourself. Not that hard.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

2008 job 1 f-250, 156k miles, 50k miles tuned with H&S black max. S&B intake and 3 gauge pillar.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is 20+ mpg out of a duramax with a tuner real, or fairy tale? I see the posts, but always wonder if the info is legit or not.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ok, somebody broke the ice.lol so what kind of mileage are you guys getting?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

McDaniel8402 said:


> Is 20+ mpg out of a duramax with a tuner real, or fairy tale? I see the posts, but always wonder if the info is legit or not.


Yes it is real. Even on the 6.4L Fords it is not unheard of to see 20-21 on the highway.

I had a 2006 GMC LBZ that I could get 21 on the highway out of, driving sensible mind you.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe a bit off topic. I have a 06 Mega drw with 5.9. What tuner do you guys recommend for mpg gains. Currently running the bully dog gt diesel tuner with monitor. I get worse mpg than stock, running this set up. I also have ran smarty jr,( junk) any advice would be great. I have cold air intake done, banks intercooler and banks high ram, no cat and banks exhaust. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

g2outfitter said:


> Maybe a bit off topic. I have a 06 Mega drw with 5.9. What tuner do you guys recommend for mpg gains. Currently running the bully dog gt diesel tuner with monitor. I get worse mpg than stock, running this set up. I also have ran smarty jr,( junk) any advice would be great. I have cold air intake done, banks intercooler and banks high ram, no cat and banks exhaust.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


I would look at H&S. They have the tuning market on diesel's right now.

Call Nate over at Performance Truck Products. He can hook you up.

888-516-4644

He is in Tomball.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> I think the kit is about $250 and you can do the install yourself. Not that hard.


Great, then you wont charge me much.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> Great, then you wont charge me much.


I have not done mine but I can help you work on yours if you want. :tongue:


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

06 and up dodge use EFI live no questions asked. there are some good tuners out there. Nothing can touch the driveability and power,not even smarty. I ran smarty since marco brought it out but not any more.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

What is EFI. Is it another company or a tune you buy for your edge, bullydog etc..

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yep, EFI Live is another tuning company


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

ReelWork said:


> Yep, EFI Live is another tuning company


Sorry that is incorrect they are a software company. They provide the software to tune the truck. Efi will tell you they do not write tunes. There are good tuners out ther. You can load any of the big names out there like bulldog superchip etc and then get a good tune written with Efi and you will impressed


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

DSL_PWR said:


> I would look at H&S. They have the tuning market on diesel's right now.
> 
> Call Nate over at Performance Truck Products. He can hook you up.
> 
> ...


No H&S for 06 cummins, only the 6.7s.

I am running EFI live on my 06 mega cab along with all the other goodies, intake, exhaust, injectors, twin turbos, and just about everything else you can imagine.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

cgmorgan06 said:


> No H&S for 06 cummins, only the 6.7s.
> 
> I am running EFI live on my 06 mega cab along with all the other goodies, intake, exhaust, injectors, twin turbos, and just about everything else you can imagine.


http://www.hsperformance.com/cummins-59/


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

lets open the mileage debate. What kind of mileage are you all getting with what tuner?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

6.4 F250
H&S MiniMax
heavy foot

Not pulling: avg in city is 18.xx

Pulling: avg 12.xx


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

2008 f250 4x4
Dpf delete, h&s tuner set to hot. Stock intake. Was gettin 14 mpg max highway. Stop n go now 18 mpg. Long highway drive not towing 21 mpg. Towing boat detuned to no power 12 mpg. Tailwind coming back from coast, 16 mpg towing bayboat. Truck has 110000 miles. Best grand I ever spent on a truck.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

depends on what size injectors i have in:cheers:


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

DSL_PWR said:


> http://www.hsperformance.com/cummins-59/


I stand corrected. I had no clue they made stuff for the 5.9


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok guys now im really interested. Do you think it would be worth selling the bullydog gt diesel with monitor to get the h&s or EFI live. Im not trying to get race power but better mpg. Thanks guys. 

I have stock tranny but banks high ram, banks inter cooler and banks cold air. Banks exhaust with Cat removed. Its a 06 mega cab dwr 3500 with 36k miles

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Golden years (Dec 8, 2009)

Just put in a H&S MINI MAX. Question is why do people turn them down to no power when pullin trailers?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Golden years said:


> Just put in a H&S MINI MAX. Question is why do people turn them down to no power when pullin trailers?


Unless you are constantly monitoring the EGT's you need to tow on the lower tunes until you get used the tune and what EGT's are being put out when under heavy acceleration and constant inclines. You want to keep the EGT's low to keep from damaging the truck. Easy way to burn up a motor/turbo quickly.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

18 all highway (75-80) and 14 mixed. Was 14 and 11 before the tunes but after the small lift.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

g2outfitter said:


> Ok guys now im really interested. Do you think it would be worth selling the bullydog gt diesel with monitor to get the h&s or EFI live. Im not trying to get race power but better mpg. Thanks guys.
> 
> I have stock tranny but banks high ram, banks inter cooler and banks cold air. Banks exhaust with Cat removed. Its a 06 mega cab dwr 3500 with 36k miles
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


If you have a stock tranny, you need to get that upgraded before it leaves you stranded somewhere with those mods. EFI Live is way too involved if you are just looking for better mpg. I would keep the bully dog or go with H&S since they are adjustable on the fly


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

cgmorgan06 said:


> If you have a stock tranny, you need to get that upgraded before it leaves you stranded somewhere with those mods. EFI Live is way too involved if you are just looking for better mpg. I would keep the bully dog or go with H&S since they are adjustable on the fly


6.4 tranny is stronger than the 6.0 tranny. Unless you start running custom tunes you should be fine.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

agreed. The tranny behind the 6.4 does not need anything for a basic delete, Down pipe, Cold Air and H&S Tuner.

If your rolling a Chevy or Ram then I believe some tranny mods are needed before you drop the hammer with 600 pony's


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

cgmorgan06 said:


> If you have a stock tranny, you need to get that upgraded before it leaves you stranded somewhere with those mods. EFI Live is way too involved if you are just looking for better mpg. I would keep the bully dog or go with H&S since they are adjustable on the fly


Im not saying H&S is not good. I have put several on for friends before EFI was around for dodges. I know its a little more involved but the results are worth it. I know many companys like ,Starlite Diesel, Doghouse Diesel,Beans etc, all you do is tell the them what you want,what your doing and what is done to the truck. They will then write you a tune download it on the v2 send you and tell you everything you need to do. The thing i like is if you don't like the way it shifts are anything you call them and datalog it and they will fix it. With H&S you can make small adjustments and thats it. Give one of these guys a call and talk to them and see if its something you want to do. If you keep the bullydog are get H&S at least get the overdrive tune from H&s for the tranny


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

03' Cummins
Diablo Sport Predator
Straight Pipe 6" tip. 
24-26mpg in city/28-31mpg hwy 
Very satisfied due to the power I get and mpg's for not a lot of $


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

saltup83 said:


> 03' Cummins
> Diablo Sport Predator
> Straight Pipe 6" tip.
> 24-26mpg in city/28-31mpg hwy
> Very satisfied due to the power I get and mpg's for not a lot of $


Don't believe the overhead reading,its off on the dodges


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Thats amazing.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

remi19 said:


> 6.4 tranny is stronger than the 6.0 tranny. Unless you start running custom tunes you should be fine.


I believe he said hes got an 06 5.9 cummins


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

theyallbreak said:


> Im not saying H&S is not good. I have put several on for friends before EFI was around for dodges. I know its a little more involved but the results are worth it. I know many companys like ,Starlite Diesel, Doghouse Diesel,Beans etc, all you do is tell the them what you want,what your doing and what is done to the truck. They will then write you a tune download it on the v2 send you and tell you everything you need to do. The thing i like is if you don't like the way it shifts are anything you call them and datalog it and they will fix it. With H&S you can make small adjustments and thats it. Give one of these guys a call and talk to them and see if its something you want to do. If you keep the bullydog are get H&S at least get the overdrive tune from H&s for the tranny


Ive dealt with Rich @ Doghouse. Awesome very knowledgeable guym and knows EFI live very well. Most guys have no problem writing you a custom tune, the problem is they usually want around $100 for every tune they write you. Im not sure what or if they charge to adjust the tune. Never bought any tunes for EFI.


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

I see a bunch of questions on here that are really scary. First things first is you need to go to the correct forum for your trucks, cumminsforum.com for dodges and dieselstop.com for fords. These sites are supported by guys like h&s. All I can suggest is, read until you cant read anymore. I have 30k mile on my fully deleted 2011 ram 3500 4x4, i ran 20k on it before doing deletes. I had all of these same questions. decided on h&s mini max w/ o.d. tune, egr and cooler delete, s&b intake, and 5" tbe. Only mistake I made is not doing it sooner, truck is 100% different. Only other suggestion is dont do it for fuel mileage gains, because you wont be that impressed, do it because you want your truck to last well over 100k miles. I am taking my truck in for recall next week fully deleted I could care less if they void the warranty, that is how confident I am in my truck now.


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

theyallbreak said:


> Don't believe the overhead reading,its off on the dodges


 I know it might not be completely accurate, but going from 2 weeks to almost 4 weeks between filling up is awesome.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Ford F-250 6.4L Diesel
intake - AFE
Programmer - H&S
new exhaust that still looks like factory 
regen (filter) removed and turned off by the Programmer
low smoke set by the programmer
The power and gas mileage is unreal now...


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

BATWING said:


> agreed. The tranny behind the 6.4 does not need anything for a basic delete, Down pipe, Cold Air and H&S Tuner.
> 
> If your rolling a Chevy or Ram then I believe some tranny mods are needed before you drop the hammer with 600 pony's


The allison transmission is good to about 500 before the clutches start having issues. The aisin transmission that is in dodge trucks is just total junk and won't hold much power over stock for long at all.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> The allison transmission is good to about 500 before the clutches start having issues. The aisin transmission that is in dodge trucks is just total junk and won't hold much power over stock for long at all.


What about longevity of the TorqShift (6R?) transmission mated to the 6.7 Powerstroke/Scorpion?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> What about longevity of the TorqShift (6R?) transmission mated to the 6.7 Powerstroke/Scorpion?


Several of the articles/posts that I have read with regards to increased power are putting the 6R in the same field as the 5R with solid holding power around 525, but with the 6R having a slightly higher failure rate in shifts from 5/6 under extreme acceleration (ie drag racing).

If the transmission programs on the H&S tuners are utilized properly this greatly reduces potential failures as de-fuel and shift firmness is adjusted as needed.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

has anybody put exhaust and a programmer on the 6.7L Powerstroke yet? I've been thinking about it but the warranty issue worries me and sorry but I'm not going to "pay to play" any more than I already have..


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

leadhead10 said:


> has anybody put exhaust and a programmer on the 6.7L Powerstroke yet? I've been thinking about it but the warranty issue worries me and sorry but I'm not going to "pay to play" any more than I already have..


Yes it has been done. Have several friends with 6.7s that have done it. Seeing great fuel economy, no urea usage anymore and tons of power.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I also have several freinds running the H&S minmax in conjunction with delete and 5" down pipe..

Runs great but not quit as fast as the 6.4


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

There's no doubt that 6.4 is a beast! I've heard of people seeing great results from the exhaust and programmer on the 6.7 but was curious if they had any warranty issues. 

I'm thinking about the H&S minimax and MBRP straight pipe. I've been told by an H&S tech that the H&S Black Max is junk and to go with the Minimax.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The only issue with ford and tuners is it will void the warranty.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

BlackMax is junk???? haven't heard that


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Ok maybe I over exaggerated by calling it "junk" but the tech had told me that they always had quite a few of the BlackMax in for service. I dont think it was because of the programs but because the screen had issues. Please dont take what I said too seriously because I am just stating what I had been told and am not a very reliable source for this.

I know these things will void the warranty but i believe there are ways around it. Just wasnt sure if anyone on here had first hand knowledge of this.


----------



## Golden years (Dec 8, 2009)

Just bought a 2008f 250 With 70,000 miles and got a three year 36,000. Mile
Warranty much to my surprise. It was at west Houston vw talk to milton


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Just bought an MRBP 5" Straight pipe and H&S Mini Maxx for my 2011 F250 should be installed early next week. Ill post what I find and maybe even a little video if yall want.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome leadhead! Look forward to seeing your results


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

2400tman said:


> Awesome leadhead! Look forward to seeing your results


Cool... I have the same truck and heavily debating on what to do. Kick the warranty to the curb and do what you're doing and reap the benefits or wait.

I don't like to wait all that much.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't put a picture of it on here they might use it in an add.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Lol.
reelwork i dont have same truck but im in the same boat. And im not much on waiting either...... ha i kind of feel like the guy with a little angel n a devil on each shoulder. One says do it the says dont do it yet! Oh boy..........


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

theyallbreak said:


> Don't put a picture of it on here they might use it in an add.


Ain't that the truth... :rotfl:



2400tman said:


> Lol.
> reelwork i dont have same truck but im in the same boat. And im not much on waiting either...... ha i kind of feel like the guy with a little angel n a devil on each shoulder. One says do it the says dont do it yet! Oh boy..........


You know it. Having seen a pretty solid 19 MPG on the highway, thinking this truck could see 21-22 MPG pretty easily and be a little more responsive around town without having to spool it up (get my foot into it). Love the truck, drives great but I can tell when those RPM's are low and the turbo lag/low end grunt is sort of made worse with the restrictions. Over 1600 RPM's and it's a beast but when it's going 45-50 MPH in 6th gear is when I curse that restriction just for what I mentioned (kinda bogs down).


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

a mini max is badically plug n play easy to remove imagine an intake isnt too difficult on the 6.7. the dpf mite require a bit more effort to remove/re-install.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Reelwork and 2400tman, I am/ was in the same boat as yall with the warranty. I know that these mods are going to void the warranty but im going to keep all my stock stuff just in case something happens that isnt caused by the programmer. 

Before anyone tells me how bad of a person I am for expecting Ford to fix my mistakes, im going to speak my peace. I think that it is wrong to do these mods and push this truck to its limits and blow up the motor/turbo or whatever and then expect Ford to fix it. However I dont think that its wrong to have them fix something else that isnt related to these mods.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Deleted my 6.7 over 3 weeks ago and couldnt be happier! I bought the H&S Mini Maxx, EGR Delete, 5" Straight pipe MBRP Downpipe back Stainless, and 6x18 MBRP Tip. It sounds awesome and runs great! With a 7" lift and 37" tires and on the HOT tune I have seen a 3-4 mpg increase on the highway at 75mph. I run my truck on the HOT tune all the time other than when im towing I will run it on MILD seems to do just fine. Lastly I did the mod myself in my drive way because I usually have too much time on my hands..

Reelwork, I bought my exhaust through Performance Truck Products in Tomball. They had my exhaust at my house in Dallas the next day. They seem to have the best prices and have great customer service. So if you dont like to wait and you decide to pull the trigger and do this then they might be worth looking at.


----------

